# Red Oak Board Bow



## Ptothec (May 14, 2017)

I have tried making a couple bows with little success.  This is a red oak board bow.  It is 68" long and 2" wide at the riser, tapering down to 1/2" @ the tips.  The picture is how it is bending right now.  Any bowyers out there want to weigh in on the tiller would be appreciated.


----------



## boissage (May 14, 2017)

Tiller looks good to me. I wouldn't leave it strung up like that for long.  You will take some set.  I will add that I'm no expert, so maybe someone else like Hatchet Dan will chime in with their opinion.


----------



## Nugefan (May 15, 2017)

if that is your draw length I don't see a problem with the tiller ....

nice bow ....


----------



## Bo73 (May 17, 2017)

I think it looks good so far.  Is this the long string tiller or is it already braced and on the short string?  What were your previous failures?  Board bows?  Did you learn why they failed?  What is the grain like on this bow?  I've been told if ya ain't breaking you ain't making... I hate to have one break.  The important thing is to learn from the mistakes.


----------



## Ptothec (May 18, 2017)

*board bow*

I'm not sure exactly why the others failed.  both made it to full brace and I even shot some arrows through them.  The second was shooting great then after about a week I heard the dreaded pops when pulling back.  Both those bows were backed with fiberglass tape.  I read recently that the tape can overpower the red oak and cause failures so I have not backed this bow.  The grain on this one is very good.  this one is at a very low brace and I did not want to push it any further until I felt it was ready.  I have also been using a tillering gizmo on this one to help ensure an even tiller and it really seems to have helped a lot.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 18, 2017)

Tiller looks good to me, especially if it's a straight pyramid taper. As for the breaks, mainly because it's a red oak board. Experienced bowyers have trouble keeping those together, too. A 1/8" strip of hickory makes a good backing. What poundage is it pulling at?


----------



## Ptothec (May 18, 2017)

I have not put it on a scale just yet but it will probably end up about 45 @28.


----------



## dpoole (May 20, 2017)

I see you live in North Ga take the bow over to The TBG shoot at Ranger this weekend. There will be some people there that can help you .


----------



## Ptothec (Jun 5, 2017)

Was able to finish it up and even put a couple hundred arrows through it.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 5, 2017)

Good deal! Deer antler overlays?


----------



## Ptothec (Jun 6, 2017)

Yes sir!


----------



## dpoole (Jun 7, 2017)

Looks like a great bow


----------

